# Easy 3.1 BL unlock.... No downgrade necessary...



## ChiefzReloaded (Jun 29, 2011)

Well... I woke up and Dasunsrule32 was trying to achieve an easier way to unlock the BL using what I had done... So I took a look at the idea and made this real quick. Deez tested and it is a go.... So grab THIS... boot CWM recovery... Push this to the sdcard and then flash it.... Profit... No need to downgrade, re root, nothing... Have fun.... -CR

Credits to Dasunsrule32 and Deez1234


----------



## innerspace (Jul 15, 2011)

thank you thank you thank you.


----------

